# 2015 GR Nationals



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Where are the results from the shows?
Will it be posted anywhere?

The FB page is a bit lacking information or am I missing something.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am getting mine through the Yahoo Group:

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups...zZWMDdnRsBHNsawN2Z2hwBHN0aW1lAzE0NDM2NDg2NDg-

See if you can join there. I have the results sent to my email.


----------



## Skybox (Feb 10, 2015)

*I do have one result I can add. My usual "lake dog" cleaned up pretty nice and went 2nd in the 9-12 bitch. So it was a good day for Charlie. (Cloud9's Cindy Lou Who)*


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Skybox (Feb 10, 2015)

2tired said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks! I was thrilled. I mean I was a thousand miles away...but still thrilled. I was getting live updates. haha.


----------

